# Bildrauschen beim Monitor



## Nevis (13. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Syncmaster BX2250 von Samsung den ich per HDMI 1.4 an meine HD 6670 angeschlossen habe. Wenn ich Full HD abspiele rauscht das Bild total woran kann das liegen?


----------



## McGyver (13. März 2012)

Einfach mal ein anderes Kabel probiert ?


----------



## Nevis (13. März 2012)

Mh nein wenn ich es an mein TV anschließe ist alles scharf und hat kein rauschen -_-


----------



## RRCRoady (13. März 2012)

Tritt das Problem definitiv nur bei Full HD Auflösung auf? Kannst das Rauschen vielleicht etwas genauer beschreiben oder evtl ein Bild/Video einstellen?


----------



## onliner (13. März 2012)

Bildrauschen in HD am PC hat mehrere fehlerquellen.



Welche SW benutzt du zum Abspielen
Läuft es über HDD oder Optisch oder per externer Quelle(USB-HDD)
Grafikkartentreiber aktuell
Andere Abspielsoftware schon benutzt


----------



## Nevis (13. März 2012)

Ich werde mal den Monitor mit dem mitgelieferten HDMI auf DVI kabel anschließen das überträgt ja auch Full HD oder? Ton bekomm ich über mein Soundsystem. Ich seh es halt daran das zb Full HD Bilder ein gewisses rauschen haben oder halt bei Full HD Material das Bild. Treiber alle ok gebe die Videos Filme von meiner Festplatte wieder.


----------



## RRCRoady (13. März 2012)

Nevis schrieb:


> Ich werde mal den Monitor mit dem mitgelieferten HDMI auf DVI kabel anschließen das überträgt ja auch Full HD oder?



Jap übrträgt auch Full HD!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Also wenn du ne Bluray am Monitor abspielst bei Full HD dann ist das Rauschen normal. Am TV siehst du das nicht weil der nicht so scharf ist wie der Monitor. Da verwischt das Rauschen!


----------



## RRCRoady (13. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du ne Bluray am Monitor abspielst bei Full HD dann ist das Rauschen normal. Am TV siehst du das nicht weil der nicht so scharf ist wie der Monitor. Da verwischt das Rauschen!


Hm... das stimmt definitiv nicht. Monitore haben eine höhere Pixeldichte, aber deshalb darf er ja nicht einfach vor sich hin rauschen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Doch wie gesagt das ist normal für einen Monitor. Das Rauschen ist auch von Film zu Film unterschiedlich stark! Kannst ja mal googeln zum Thema Bluray und Bild rauschen am Monitor, findest dann tausende Einträge darüber.


----------



## RRCRoady (14. März 2012)

Ich hab gegoogelt  Das Problem tritt öfters auf, ja. Aber in den meisten Fällen war es ein Monitordefekt- Serienfehler, Kabelqualität oder fehlerhafte Einstellungen. Ich würd mich mit Sicherheit nicht mit dem Problem zufrieden geben.

@Nevis
Hast das HDMI Kabel schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Nevis (14. März 2012)

Klar wenn ich den Rechner mit dem TV verbinde klappt das wunderbar am Kabel kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2012)

Wie gesagt das ist fast normal, hab ich übrigens auch an meinem 27 Zöller. Hier ne Lektüre darüber:
Großformatige Full-HD-Displays: Faszination durch HD-DVD und Blu-Ray : Einführung zu HDTV: Player, Medien und Bildschirme

Kleiner Auszug:
Denn bei Full-HD gibt es ein großes Problem: das _Bildrauschen_. *...* In jedem Fall sollten sich jedoch alle, die auf _Blu_-_Ray_ oder HD-DVD umsteigen wollen, *...* abspielen. ähnlich wie wenn man ne DVD am TFT _Bildschirm_ am _PC_ sich anschaut.


----------

